
How VP9 delivers value for Twitch’s esports live streaming - lawrenceyan
https://blog.twitch.tv/how-does-vp9-deliver-value-for-twitchs-esports-live-streaming-35db26f6322f
======
ZeroGravitas
I assume this is going well for them as they have plans to transition 100% to
AV1 by 2024, with the more popular content shifted by 2022.

~~~
lawrenceyan
To the death of closed source streaming!

